# My best smoke ever!!



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

I've just pick up two boxes of CC Today, one box of Cohiba siglo2 Nov 06 and one box of Montecristo 4 Feb 08.

I've just smoke a Cohiba siglo 2 and man what a smoke; this was by far the tastiest and best smoke I've ever had!! 

When I have some time I will write my first review of this smoke.:hat:


----------



## pomorider (Nov 14, 2009)

No.2 is always my favourite!!!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I love Cohibas and you should try the Siglo IV and VI.


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

Never tried the 2's. Enjoy 'em!


----------



## 96Brigadier (Oct 20, 2009)

Haven't had the II but the IV is fantastic. I've still got 48 of them in my humidor.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

Can anybody confirm those Cohiba box inserts? I don't believe I've ever seen such a thing. They should just come with the regular slip inside the box.

Can we get some more pictures of the boxes?


----------



## bogner (Jun 3, 2009)

nice humi and inventory Raph!  been eyeing a desktop Adorini for a while now ..


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

That is a humi of happiness, right there! Never put my hands on a Siglo...may have to remedy that.


----------



## JerseyStepUp (Jun 18, 2008)

why do the montis in your humidor look like hotdogs fresh off the grill? grill marks and all! and x2 on those inserts with the Sig II's


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

Snake Hips said:


> Can anybody confirm those Cohiba box inserts? I don't believe I've ever seen such a thing. They should just come with the regular slip inside the box.
> 
> Can we get some more pictures of the boxes?


i've never seen anything like that either


----------



## ZedR2 (Jul 6, 2008)

I just got back from Cuba as we went there for Xmas ( Verado ) and I have to say that most of the popular brand name cigars like Cohiba & Romeo's look terrible , I mean the wrappers look bumpy ( hard to explain in words ) and another thing that really stands out especially on a big cigar like an Esplendido or a Romeo Churchill is that the foot of the cigar tappers down to about the size of a corona ....
If I put one next to a Honduran Don Tomas Presidente the Don Tomas looks so superior ( I'll take some pics later ) and no I have never seen those fancy insert sheets on a box of Cubans either ?

But what did surprise me was , we went out to dinner at this little restaurant and before the food came I looked in their humidor and picked out a Partagas Series P No. 2 Torpedo in a black tube and man what a nice cigar , it looked far superior to the other big brand names and tasted very mellow , creamy , very soft but smoked perfect and I was very impressed !

I think the Cohiba Line is going downhill IMO and this was in Havana at the B&M and not from the street ?


----------



## JerseyStepUp (Jun 18, 2008)

Anyone heard from the OP ? im interested on the story with these box inserts


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

Ditto that. My experience with Cohibia is limited but I've never seen anything like those slips either. And where is the official Habanos slip?


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

JerseyStepUp said:


> why do the montis in your humidor look like hotdogs fresh off the grill? grill marks and all! and x2 on those inserts with the Sig II's


Randy,the grill look is a reflection from off the inside of the humidor! 
 
The new inserts is information in eight different languages.
This is EUROPE, that the law!!:banana:


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

salmonfly said:


> Randy,the grill look is a reflection from off the inside of the humidor!
> 
> The new inserts is information in eight different languages.
> This is EUROPE, that the law!!:banana:


 I have seen quite a few boxes from Europe (Switzerland), and never encountered this paper. When did this law come into effect? You state the Siglos are from '06, so I am assuming before then?


----------



## JerseyStepUp (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm still skeptical... i cant find info about this online... and wheres the habanos paper?


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

salmonfly said:


> Randy,the grill look is a reflection from off the inside of the humidor!
> 
> The new inserts is information in eight different languages.
> This is EUROPE, that the law!!:banana:


 Another thought... Did the box of Montecristos have the exactly same paperwork in it? According to the OP it should.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

European law doesn't dictate what goes inside the boxes, only on the outside, such as warning stickers. Habanos uses a single slip that goes into every box, in English, Spanish, German and French. There is no other slip used by Habanos that I can see mentioned anywhere, even in Cohiba boxes. It currently looks like this:



But in your case, since the box is 2006, it should look like this:



@ZedR2
Was this B&M you went to in Cuba a La Casa del Habano? If not, the cigars you saw were counterfeits. Cuba produces more counterfeit Cuban cigars than anywhere else.


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Gentlemen, Thank you for your concern and curiosity but we are not going down this road!!
I am very happy with my Cigars and my friendship with the vendor to go down this road!! 

This is not the reason for posting this tread!!


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

You are certainly not obligated to go down any road, but it would be nice to share what information you do have with your fellow botl's. For instance, if and when I see a box of Cohibas with those inserts, I'm going to pass and assume they are fakes. I may indeed be wrong, and I may pass on a great box of cigars, but I won't know.

Nobody's attacking you or your cigars. We are all just trying to learn.

Steve


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Rodeo said:


> You are certainly not obligated to go down any road, but it would be nice to share what information you do have with your fellow botl's. For instance, if and when I see a box of Cohibas with those inserts, I'm going to pass and assume they are fakes. I may indeed be wrong, and I may pass on a great box of cigars, but I won't know.
> 
> Nobody's attacking you or your cigars. We are all just trying to learn.
> 
> Steve


Steve I will start a new tread and upload some pictures of the new inserts.


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

Thanks brother! I really am just curious, trying to learn as much as I can. 

There is such a vast amount of information out there, some accurate, some not, that first hand reporting can be really helpful to the rest of us trying to navigate this crazy CC market. Think about it … What other product do we regularly buy where the chances of getting a counterfeit far surpass the odds of receiving legit product?


----------



## ZedR2 (Jul 6, 2008)

Snake Hips said:


> @ZedR2
> Was this B&M you went to in Cuba a La Casa del Habano? If not, the cigars you saw were counterfeits. Cuba produces more counterfeit Cuban cigars than anywhere else.


No , this was on the bus trip into Havana at the Cohiba factory ...
I only buy 'boxes' from the factories or at the airport on my way home ..


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

ZedR2 said:


> No , this was on the bus trip into Havana at the Cohiba factory ...
> I only buy 'boxes' from the factories or at the airport on my way home ..


Cohiba factory??? Do you mean the Partagas factory located behind the Capitolio blg? And yes it is a LCDH at the Partagas factory. You cannot purchase cigars in the factory. If cigars were offered to me in the factory I would walk away. I agree with snakehips 110%. If you purchased cigars other than at an LCDH then you more than likely purchased fakes.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Snake Hips said:


> European law doesn't dictate what goes inside the boxes, only on the outside, such as warning stickers. Habanos uses a single slip that goes into every box, in English, Spanish, German and French. There is no other slip used by Habanos that I can see mentioned anywhere


Have to disagree with you here. I have several boxes with additional "slips". For example, RyJ Dukes, Cohiba Maduro 5, Trinidad T robusto... all have additional slips packed in the box.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

Tarks said:


> Have to disagree with you here. I have several boxes with additional "slips". For example, RyJ Dukes, Cohiba Maduro 5, Trinidad T robusto... all have additional slips packed in the box.


Yes, I do stand corrected in regards to the particular cigars you listed. I tend to speak too absolutely.


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Hey guys, here is the link to my first review.
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ssion/264169-cohiba-siglo-ii-2006-review.html


----------



## JerseyStepUp (Jun 18, 2008)

I hate bringing up old threads.. but there was question in here.. bymyself as well about the cohiba box inserts... Just to throw a little more info out there i just got today a box of Siglo VI's and the only insert in there was one from cohiba.. and these are from a legit trusted vendor...


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

JerseyStepUp said:


> I hate bringing up old threads.. but there was question in here.. bymyself as well about the cohiba box inserts... Just to throw a little more info out there i just got today a box of Siglo VI's and the only insert in there was one from cohiba.. and these are from a legit trusted vendor...


Same thing happened to me this week with a box of Sig II. Only the Cohiba insert. Same vendor I'm sure.


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

Not sure what you guys mean ... there is no official Habanos insert in your boxes, the one with all the different languages? The one that tells you to store your cigars at the proper tempature and humidity?

I've never gotten a box of ccs without that one.


----------



## JerseyStepUp (Jun 18, 2008)

Rodeo said:


> Not sure what you guys mean ... there is no official Habanos insert in your boxes, the one with all the different languages? The one that tells you to store your cigars at the proper tempature and humidity?
> 
> I've never gotten a box of ccs without that one.


If you look at the first picture in this thread... the bottom instert with the cohiba symbol in the middle of it, is the one that i had in my box.


----------



## JerseyStepUp (Jun 18, 2008)

and FWIW its from an 09 box code


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

And that is the only insert you got? Not this one also?


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

Rodeo said:


> Not sure what you guys mean ... there is no official Habanos insert in your boxes, the one with all the different languages? The one that tells you to store your cigars at the proper tempature and humidity?
> 
> I've never gotten a box of ccs without that one.


Correct. I bought them from the same vendor most of us use. It's just a Cohiba insert. I'll take a pic when I get home tonight. Everything else was perfect packaging-wise (warranty, habanos seal, cedar slip over the bundle, ribbon, presentation, etc.) The cigars are identical to any other Siglo II I ever had, size measured right and the caps are perfect. I've made at least 20 purchases from this same vendor with no issues. Not sure what to think. I smoked one and it was delicious. 08 box code.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

I've had a bit of experience with CCs, and have found that things like inserts just change for no real reason. I don't think that sort of quality control is formost to Habanos SA. The only way to tell genuine vs. not is a trusted vendor. I've seen great looking fakes and crazy real CC packaging. The good news is that if I smoked "my best smoke ever", then that experience is real to me, and who gives a crap about anything else. 
BTW, the "fake" cigars in Cuba are still Cuban, and some of them smoke well. They sure don't import fakes from thr D.R..


----------



## JerseyStepUp (Jun 18, 2008)

Rodeo said:


> And that is the only insert you got? Not this one also?


Nope didnt get that one... got several other boxes with my order all containg the habanos insert, but not the cohibas... Again, this is not a question of legitimacy as i trust my vendor and have no doubts.. just putting it out there if anyone else grabs cohiba's that they may encounter the same thing, and not be worried.


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

JerseyStepUp said:


> Nope didnt get that one... got several other boxes with my order all containg the habanos insert, but not the cohibas... Again, this is not a question of legitimacy as i trust my vendor and have no doubts.. just putting it out there if anyone else grabs cohiba's that they may encounter the same thing, and not be worried.


Randy look at the pictures in this thread!!
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...266794-its-going-hard-putting-these-rest.html oke:


----------



## JerseyStepUp (Jun 18, 2008)

Time to break out the CC


----------



## dirletra (Apr 14, 2009)

Those look great. Happy smoking.


----------



## ss396 (Sep 24, 2005)

the last box i had of these were great ROTT and got burned in no time.


----------

